# age of a Bianchi 10speed



## thebikeguy (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a way of telling the age of a Bianchi 10speed by the serial number? I don't have any pics of it yet but will describe it. It has Dia Compe brakes,Suntour 7 front and rear deraillers,Sugino crank set,Ambrosio rims. The serial number is LS282112. Not really interested in the value(I got it for free) just the age. If anybody can help it's you guys. Thanks          I'll post pics soon.


----------



## thebikeguy (Apr 19, 2007)

A guy from another site sent me this.
"You can try looking up date codes on the suntour and sugino stuff over at: http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm"

If your bike is equipped with Suntour,Shimano,Campy,Sugino,Dia Compe....and you're pretty sure they're original parts.You can find out fairly accurately(to within 1 year)the age of your bike.I found out that my Bianchi is from 1982 and because the serial number is under the BB, it's a Japanese built frame.If it was on the seat stay, it would be Italian made.RIDE YOU CRAZY FOOL RIDE!


----------



## videoranger (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a 1986 made in Italy Bianchi with the serial# on the head tube. Component dating is a good way to date. You might try the Bianchi website for contact info to email them with your date question.


----------

